# advice and recommendations needed



## bidderman1969

after having to move, we are moving into a property where the car is away from the water and power source, I may be looking to go down the waterless Wass routine, and having been trying to keep the cars in good knick since going this forum, going down this route dreads me

at present I have EZ ceramic wax on it, not the best I know, but what I don't get about this waterless washing is what should I expect? after the car is cleaned I've been reading that it leaves a protectant behind, what exactly is it and how long would it last? will it go over other LSP's ok, and if I wanted to lay down a good LSP would I need to get rid os whatever some of these products leave behind?

what do you guys recommend, and is there a difference in products I need to be aware of?

very confused chap here


----------



## JU5T1N

If you can get a bucket of water to where your car is a rinseless wash would be better.
You can also get battery powered pressure washers that work out of a water container.


----------



## bidderman1969

JU5T1N said:


> If you can get a bucket of water to where your car is a rinseless wash would be better.
> You can also get battery powered pressure washers that work out of a water container.


rinses wash doesn't leave anything behind I take it then?


----------



## JU5T1N

Yea most of them do, Feynlab do one that doesn't though. 

A rinseless wash will be able to safely handle alot more dirt than a waterless wash.


----------



## Saladin

I use ONR for my door shuts. It does leave something behind but nothing that concerns me from a protection point of view. I agree with JU5T1N - I would deffo consider rinse less rather than waterless. 

It may also be worth looking into if local car washes have a self-use jet wash... My local Tesco has one behind the petrol garage.


----------



## bidderman1969

so how do I go about laying down a new LSP, as most need to band to bare paintwork?


----------



## muzzer

There are some companies that make.....i hesitate to use the word detailing with regards to their products but they are a waterless wash system. 
The idea being that it encapsulates the dirt and lifts it free from the bodywork and also adds a layer of liquid wax to the bodywork.

However, it is not what i would call a "quality" product compared to others. I think AmmoNYC do a waterless wash as well but then the expensive part is getting it shipped here


----------



## bidderman1969

muzzer said:


> There are some companies that make.....i hesitate to use the word detailing with regards to their products but they are a waterless wash system.
> The idea being that it encapsulates the dirt and lifts it free from the bodywork and also adds a layer of liquid wax to the bodywork.
> 
> However, it is not what i would call a "quality" product compared to others. I think AmmoNYC do a waterless wash as well but then the expensive part is getting it shipped here


this is where it starts to get confusing for me, so what your saying is that unless I was it the way I am presently, I can't lay down any new LSP's of my choice, if its laying down its own liquid wax?


----------



## JU5T1N

Rinseless washes leave a layer of polymers on the surface, you can apply lsp's on top but the durability will be reduced or you could use a panel wipe before applying your lsp to remove what the rinseless wash has left behind.


----------



## bidderman1969

JU5T1N said:


> Rinseless washes leave a layer of polymers on the surface, you can apply lsp's on top but the durability will be reduced or you could use a panel wipe before applying your lsp to remove what the rinseless wash has left behind.


ahhhhhh yes, forgot about the old panel wipe! :thumb:

its amazing how much you forget about when you've been doing it basically one way all this time


----------



## roscopervis

Yvan Lacroix says that ONR at the rinseless wash dilution doesn’t leave anything behind when dried. He uses the example of rinsing soap of your hands and tasting your fingers - you still taste the soap so something is still there. The same doesn’t happen with rinseless wash so, used at the right dilution, it shouldn’t leave anything behind. But you can panel wipe for double certainty.


----------



## stangalang

Rinseless all the way for this solution. You can still do the 2 bucket method, use a pre wash in a pump sprayer, or even a rechargeable jetwash. The opportunities are endless. ONR is my go to i use a lot of it


----------



## roscopervis

stangalang said:


> Rinseless all the way for this solution. You can still do the 2 bucket method, use a pre wash in a pump sprayer, or even a rechargeable jetwash. The opportunities are endless. ONR is my go to i use a lot of it


It is something I have come around to quite recently, not sure why it has taken so long...actually I do, it's much harder to get the pressure washer out currently so need a new method and it is pretty darn impressive how useful and versatile it is.


----------



## bidderman1969

You are all filling me with confidence 

Now fully moved in I shall be trying this out very soon


----------



## bidderman1969

Well, I gave it a go……


----------



## Elvis1977

bidderman1969 said:


> Well, I gave it a go……


How was it?

🕺

Elvis


----------



## bidderman1969

ah yes, meant to do this last night, d'oh!

well, I decided to have a go at this rinse less wash rigmarole, and tbh, I wasn't expecting much as I hadn't done it before, so im guessing technique will need to be mastered, but here's how dirty the car was in general.....



















attacked the boot upper part first....










and was quite impressed, so continued onwards and I reckon I was over saturating the panels really, but I guess with practice I'll probably get it right at some point, but this really was all about trying it out, so not a perfect clean by any standards, think I'll invest in a Work cordless pressure sprayer and maybe a blower, and see if I can get it all done in a reasonable timescale, also have my "spotless water" account opened and now awaiting the "key", so I will be experimenting again soon I believe in rinsing without drying off after

think what I did came out ok, just got to wait and see it under the petrol station lights to see if it was successful or now in not scratching the paint badly


----------



## roscopervis

What rinseless product did you use? Also, did you pre soak the area with product in a pump sprayer first? That helps with encapsulating dirt like a prewash normally would. Doing the bucket and mitt, then dry method should be even safer that way. 

Rinseless is also very gentle on LSP’s so should help longevity.


----------



## bidderman1969

roscopervis said:


> What rinseless product did you use? Also, did you pre soak the area with product in a pump sprayer first? That helps with encapsulating dirt like a prewash normally would. Doing the bucket and mitt, then dry method should be even safer that way.
> 
> Rinseless is also very gentle on LSP's so should help longevity.


ONR :thumb:


----------

